# Did The Mod Camping479 Did Under Bathroom Sink



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the idea!







Gasp! Rick's first cut on the trailer, and it didn't fall down. Now, where is my list of other mods I want.......


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

That is cool. We like the wand too, nothing like that one powerfull stream, and the empowerment feeling it gives you that your bustin up some s&*^.







I like it, did I say that allready?

I need part numbers, pictures, and clear instuctions..........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

So you have to connect a hose on the outside and inside to make this work?

While I like your version of the mod, I thought the other idea was great because they can still use it if the hose at the dump station has been cut and the connector is missing.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So you have to connect a hose on the outside and inside to make this work?
> 
> While I like your version of the mod, I thought the other idea was great because they can still use it if the hose at the dump station has been cut and the connector is missing.


I was thinking the same thing.........Doxie? Were you wearing those pink glasses out in public again??


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks great! I didn't even think of putting a connector like that. Would have worked for us since we always camp with full hookups.

Once you start with the mods, it's a slippery slope







. 
Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great idea
















Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So you have to connect a hose on the outside and inside to make this work?
> 
> While I like your version of the mod, I thought the other idea was great because they can still use it if the hose at the dump station has been cut and the connector is missing.


This is obviousely for hookups style roughing it








99% of what we do is with hookups. Now instead of removing screen and going thru window, Rick just hooks hose on the outside. My end, the wand, is stored under the sink with a short hose. This will be quicker and cleaner for us. In addition, I have a shut off on my hose so I can stop and go to the window and tell him to open black tank valve.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Folks...
Here's another suggestion. I simply went to Lowes and bought a brass fitting that has a connection on one side that screws into the wand and the other side connects to your shower hose. Simply take off the shower head, screw the fitting on (I leave mine attached to the wand) and you're ready to go. The fitting cost about $3.50 and anyone can do it. It works great and saves having to drag a hose into the camper.











Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Thanks for the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> So you have to connect a hose on the outside and inside to make this work?
> 
> While I like your version of the mod, I thought the other idea was great because they can still use it if the hose at the dump station has been cut and the connector is missing.


I was thinking the same thing.........Doxie? Were you wearing those pink glasses out in public again??








[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

having_fun said:


> That is cool. We like the wand too, nothing like that one powerfull stream, and the empowerment feeling it gives you that your bustin up some s&*^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will ask Rick, I wasn't "helping" on this one, I was busy with domestic duties







in the house


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice mod! Might want to consider some type of label on the outside incase you ever have someone helping you setup and they hook the external water supply to that connection and turn it on! That would make quite a mess inside!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CanadaCruizin said:


> Nice mod! Might want to consider some type of label on the outside incase you ever have someone helping you setup and they hook the external water supply to that connection and turn it on! That would make quite a mess inside!


Good point! Didn't think of that one


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Or a cap or valve on the inside


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You could use a quick connect on the inside to make it even easier.

Nice job


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Even better, just get one of those coil hoses and a cut-off valve, then hook up the wand permanently! That way there'll never be a mess if it's accidentally hooked up (cut-off valve) and the wand can always be stored under the sink. I like it!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

having_fun said:


> That is cool. We like the wand too, nothing like that one powerfull stream, and the empowerment feeling it gives you that your bustin up some s&*^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fresh water fill /flush connection fitting purchased at local RV Dealer. Brass line is 2" long from flange and has one eigth outside diameter.
He wasn't able to get drill inside the cabinet so used bedroom window as reference point so he could drill from outside. He used a 1¼" diameter hole saw bit to make the hole.
To have some clearance from inside wall, he attached a 1¼" long brass nipple with brass hose (male) adaptor attached to nipple. Applied silicone around outside hole with fitting secured with 2 screws. Silicone applied around brass pipe inside to keep moisture from getting inside wall. Plastic flange placed behind hose adaptor. 
Mod took about 20 minutes to complete with a cost of $17.50 for parts.

A very short and pliable hose is attached inside and coils neatly and out of the way. Looking for fitting for end of hose to cap off the hose when not in use. The wand fits nicely under the cabinet too. In seconds I can have wand hooked to hose and in the toilet and doing the dirty work. I aslo have a swivel on the wand where it attaches to the hose and a shut off lever. No more taking the screen off and no more yelling back and forth " turn the water on! turn the water off! " ( and sometimes a few *&($)%&#&#)


----------

